# Como conectar una salida de un contador a dos displays de anodo comun



## Juxnito (May 22, 2009)

Hola muchas gracias por leer este tema

Mi duda es como conectar una salida de un contador sincrono que realize con flip flop's jk y use ecuaciones para poder hacer la funcion de contar numeros alternativamente, la verdad no tengo mucha idea de como conectar las cuatro salidas que tengo (a,b,c,d)o(1,2,4,8) a un display de 7 segmentos.

Lo se conectar si fueran numeros del 0 al 9 pero no se como conectar los dos Display para que se vean del 0 al 15 y que no salgan esos simbolos raros.

Se los agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran!


----------



## Mandrake (May 22, 2009)

Juxnito dijo:
			
		

> . . . Mi duda es como conectar una salida de un contador sincrono *que realize con flip flop's jk y use ecuaciones para poder hacer la funcion de contar* numeros alternativamente, la verdad no tengo mucha idea de como conectar las cuatro salidas que tengo (a,b,c,d)o(1,2,4,8) a un display de 7 segmentos. . .



Si lo escrito anteriormente es cierto, entonces usted tiene bases para el diseño digital. Y para diseñar el decodificador, tiene que iniciar por la tabla de verdad.

Para decodificar el BCD a dos display de 7 segmentos necesita: cuatro entradas para el codigo, catorce salidas para los leds (o dos grupos de siete salidas para los leds). Ahora puede empezar por hacer la tabla de verdad del decodificador.


----------



## Juxnito (May 22, 2009)

entonces con las 4 salidas que tengo las reacomodo como entradas para que tenga 14 posibles salidas las cuales representara a cada uno de los segmentos y despues sacar a cada uno de los segmentos una ecuacion la cual prendera cuando mi codigo inicial lo pida


Gracias! me has hecho pensar 
de verdad gracias ahora lo resolvere


----------



## Mandrake (May 24, 2009)

Para evitar el uso excesivo de compuertas digitales (porque seria costoso de esa forma), usa diodos 1N4148; para activar o desactivar los leds que forman el digito a mostrar, comprendes.


----------



## Juxnito (May 25, 2009)

si pero como tengo ya las formulas del decodificador mas aparte tengo las compuertas pues lo realizare de esa manera.


----------



## master8116 (Abr 13, 2012)

cordial saludo oye me pudes regalar las tablas de verdad que realizaste para este circuio. Gracias


----------

